

Mapping Jimmy John’s Non-Compete Sandwich Zones - sigacts
http://blog.sigacts.com/2014/10/16/mapping-jimmy-johns-non-compete-sandwich-zones/

======
protonfish
But if I boycott Jimmy Johns where else will I be able to get tough, cold,
flavorless, white bread sandwiches?

~~~
artmageddon
Subway?

